

TechCrunch Design Suggestion (Photoshop mockup) - melvinram
http://www.webdesigncompany.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tc-tweaks.jpg

======
melvinram
I'm not sure if it's just new or if it's truly disgusting, but the new
TechCrunch look just isn't sitting with me right... so instead of being a
whiney prick, I figured I'd try to tweak their current layout to make it look
& feel a little better. This 1 hr rough job looks a lot less distintive than
their new design but it just feels more readable for me.

